# Oscar's playdate with Dexter



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

awesome pics!!!  will have to add some to this post 
here is a quick video from the playdate:


----------



## mypinkgarage (Feb 22, 2011)

adorable and lovable


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Another playdate with Dexter on Sep, 24 2011*

Dexter tells Oscar the fresh anecdote and Oscar laughing out loud 









Who would get a ball first?









This time Oscar managed to run away with a favorite toy.









Dexter bites Oscar ...









.... Oscar bites Dexter. Repeat 100 times.










You go ahead catch that ball and I'll wait you here 









Two wet pups 









and very dirty too


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

haha they look adorable!!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

a pic that I like from September 12:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

These great pics made me laugh out loud, too! Love the "Oscar bites Dexter" pic. Looks like Dexter saying, "What the......??!!" They look like they're best buds, for sure!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

They certainly looked like they enjoyed that day of play.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures-Oscar and Dexter are so cute, must be a blast watching them having so much fun.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*October 15, 2011*

Today Oscar and Dexter had another playdate and as always they had so much fun together. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

awww they are so cute together!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures! The water pics look like Monet paintings!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant pics of 2 pups having such good fun


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*April 29, 2012*

Dexter, Elle and Oscar had a playdate today at their favorite spot.


















Two wet dogs









and one ball to catch









Long distance swimmers


















Elle really wants to join the "big brothers"









From left to right: Elle, Oscar, Dexter


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I missed this one till now. They are gorgeous doggies, makes me wanna come there and still them all together.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

wow the pics are awesome!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

fantastic pics! So great that Oscar gets to play with all his buddies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pictures are so great, love seeing them all playing together. Oscar and Dexter have become such handsome boys and Elle is a beauty.


----------

